# Big Al



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been photo whoring my rhom lately, thought i'd give big Al a turn


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

pic of him in his home :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

That first shot is amazing.

Its great to see how the overall quality of everyones photo's have improved in the year or so that ive been on this site!!









**edit**
Sod it, all the froggy pics are amazing!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last pic :nod:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

1st one for non-p potm?

great pics and cool frog.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys








here's a couple more :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Aint he just adorable


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yorkie, the last two are niiiiice!
Def NON-P POTM material!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

sweet pics yorkie! you always have phat POTM quality pics, what camera do you have and what settings do you use?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Yorkie, the last two are niiiiice!
> Def NON-P POTM material!


 cheers Gordeez, might enter them at some point. After your Juan Brujo pic has won of course









Weez, the camera is a canon G5. i'd like a digital SLR, but they are out of my price range at the mo (plus i'm new to photography so a SLR would be wasted on me). As for the camera settings, i'm starting to get the hang of the fully manual mode, but its mostly trial and error. Thats the beuty of digital cameras, doesnt cost anything to see the results, and if you dont like the pic just delete it, change one of the settings, and try again.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkie, the last two are niiiiice!
> ...


 Hopefully, Innes will include my picture.

Trial and error is what its about, at least to me. Thats how I do it.
Its *easy *and *free *to take pictures, delete the ones you dont like.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

aww.. hes tubby


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Trial and error is what its about, at least to me. Thats how I do it.
> Its *easy *and *free *to take pictures, delete the ones you dont like.


 yep, i bet i've taken hundreds of pics in the last couple of months, with about 1% being any good, the rest were out of focus or to dark


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pacman frog


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Hes cute lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I hate you
















Just kidding :rasp:

Your pics always kick so much ass








Sweet frog


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam bro i dident know u had one of my favorite frogs
that horned frog is totally nice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The last one is excellent, much better lighting situation. All great shots anyway


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks psychofish









Death- had him a while, he just doesnt like eating in front of the camera. saw him in the shop and just had to bring him home :laugh: I'd like some tree frogs, but the gf says i've already turned the house into a petshop :nod:

elTwitch- the last two were taken in natural sunlight. one of the few days we've had any sun :nod: all the others were under a house lamp :nod: i'm gonna put some time into gettin a pic of him eatin a mouse....trouble is he doesnt eat very often.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

i love the last 2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> i'm gonna put some time into gettin a pic of him eatin a mouse....trouble is he doesnt eat very often.


 Really, mine eats all of the time.

He wouldent' stop if I kept throwing stuff in there for him to eat.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Psychofish, what temp would you recommend for his tank?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awwww i just wanna poke him he's so squishy and adorable!!! yorkshire i'm sooooo jealous you're making me miss mine!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pics of big Al.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Psychofish, what temp would you recommend for his tank?


 I keep mine around 80

I also mist the tank everyday

I have a lid on top of my tank to keep the humidity in also.

I read an article that under tank heaters are the best for them
I don't have one but I have nothing but good about them.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

awesome pics, although i woulda named him fat tony like the mob boss off the simpsons, but big all gets the point across.

so jealous of the camera skills


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

micus said:


> so jealous of the camera skills
> [snapback]781847[/snapback]​


We all are


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

one of the sexiest frogs i've ever seen.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow thats kool, it looks so squigy lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WOW AWESOME PIC QUALITY A++++ nice frog!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Aint he just adorable


This one's awesome









What a chubby little bastard - very nice


----------

